# I want to join. My head is spinning. I need some direction!



## AimzHigh (28 Feb 2011)

I remember reading about how working on the oil rigs was supposed to be one of the toughest jobs in the world (and best paying).  This intrigued and motivated me to move to Alberta.  Eventually I found that it was difficult to start but the challenge sort of fizzled away.  Not to mention I learned a valuable lesson about money.  It's not everything.  

I want a more rewarding career.  Something that can challenge me and push me to my full potential on a consistent basis.  I'm convinced the army is the way to go.  The more I read about it the more excited I become about the idea and the more it feels like the perfect choice for me.  So here are my concerns:

Without sounding like an ignorant civilian that watches too many war movies let me ask, what is a trade that would be really physically challenging and exciting?  I (believe I) want to be on the front lines in the action.  I want to jump out of planes, deal with explosives, experience combat and high-stress situations.  I've had my eye on Combat Engineers, Infantry and Artillery (Field).  Ultimately I would love to aim for JTF 2 or CSOR.  I can't help but feel like experienced service members are laughing as they read this.  You only live once right? Why not aim high?

A couple of other concerns are my age and my tattoos.  I've been told joining at 26 isn't uncommon, but how about starting a career at that age and aiming for JTF 2 or CSOR?  I read the average age of a member of JTF 2 was 27.  I won't even be eligible until I'm 29, assuming I can get in right away.  I'm not covered with tattoos but I have one that goes down my index finger.  It's nothing vulgar. It's "Uma Vida" which means "One Life".  Will this be allowed?  I'm determined to get in and I'll have it removed if I have too.

Anyways, that's what's on my mind lately.  I would appreciate any input that anybody is willing to give. Thanks again.


----------



## brian_k (28 Feb 2011)

I wouldn't worry about JTF2 at this point, you need to start by pick a trade and by the sounds of it, any of the combat arms would be a good fit. Any trade can try out for JTF2 so you can always keep that as a goal no matter what you end up in. Don't worry about your age, there have been many guys join in their 30's and some in their 40's. Don't quote me on this but the tattoo shouldn't be a problem. Your best bet is to go to a recruit to get a lot of information. Best of luck.


----------



## denimboy (28 Feb 2011)

FAQ
http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/faq/index-eng.asp

Myths (about your tattoo concern)
http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/mrj-mcf/index-eng.asp


----------



## AimzHigh (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks denimboy.  I've read and re-read every inch of the JTF 2 page but I've been doing so much reading lately I forgot about the "tattoo issue".  Very reassuring.  Thanks to you as well Brian.  I'm definitely not trying to get ahead of myself with hopes of JTF 2 or CSOR too soon.  I just believe to have the best chance I should make sure that every decision I make should reflect that ambition early on.   

I'm going to hand in my paperwork tomorrow and hope they're hiring for my selected trade.  I'm sure the recruiter will be able to answer all the questions I have than.  Thanks again.


----------



## denimboy (28 Feb 2011)

AimzHigh said:
			
		

> I'm going to hand in my paperwork tomorrow and hope they're hiring for my selected trade.



You will have to wait mid-march/april to know if one of these trades will open. 

Trades OPEN / Closed?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342.0.html


----------



## AimzHigh (1 Mar 2011)

Yeah, I spoke to a recruiter yesterday.  He said Infantry is already full and after April, Combat Engineer will likely be full too.  I don't know if Infantry will be hiring _after_ April because I was only asking about Combat Engineer but he said that my best bet, if I wanted to start as soon as possible, would be to sign up right away.  Best case scenario, if I can stand out in the applications, I could potentially be starting basic by June or July.  Otherwise he said I would probably have to wait until next year.

Thanks again.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## jwtg (1 Mar 2011)

AimzHigh said:
			
		

> ... I want to jump out of planes, deal with explosives, experience combat and high-stress situations. ...



Been watching Band of Brothers lately?

Not to crush your dreams, but you do (as you said) sound like someone who has been watching a lot of war movies, maybe playing some CoD and going paintballing.

Just remember that all of these things convey the reality of war and military service in varying degrees.  

When trying to evaluate to what degree something depicts the reality of your career dream, please - for your own sake - bear in mind that exciting firefights, epic heroics and choreographed combat are entertaining and will net a profit for the entertainer.  

Real war is not.

If you're looking to be badass like your favorite war movie character or CoD character, then best of luck when you realize that CF service is not what you thought it was.  If you're looking to work hard, train hard, serve & obey, do your job without always seeing the positive impact on the greater picture, endure hardship and get paid pretty decently eventually  (not lucrative though, by any means...) for it, learn to lead & follow, and eventually probably move into a desk, then the CF might be right for you.

##EDIT: DISCLAIMER:  I don't pretend that my brief list captures the entire picture of service in the CF- just a brief snapshot composed of the first things I considered.  The list goes on, and it tends to get further away from those movies that you love to watch...


----------



## AimzHigh (1 Mar 2011)

I appreciate your input jwtg.  These are all things I have, of coarse, considered.  I can only hope that when the time comes that I still have the same ambition that I have today.  I couldn't possibly know the true reality of war.  I was waiting for this criticism, kudos for being the one to give it.

I also know that there is no other place in the world to experience the things I want to experience.  I will get to jump out of planes, learn to use a weapon, survive outdoors and endure high-stress situations in the army.  Where else could I do that?  I may not ever see combat or may dreadfully regret the time that I do but those things are uncertain.  I'm not trying to be a hero or an action star.  I'm definitely not a "bad-ass".  I do enjoy a little CoD but I have no delusions about what war really is and I'm well aware that the most I can do is prepare and hope that I'm ready for it should I have to experience it.

I am motivated, ambitious, and determined.  I am craving an exciting career that will challenge me on a consistent basis.  I do love working in team enviornments and I fully understand the benefits of teamwork.  I know there will be days that will seem boring or tedious.  Days that I won't see the big picture but I also know that being strong and determined on those days are what will seperate me from those that actually are the way that you see me.  It's a job to be proud of.

I really do appreciate your criticism.  I think it had to be said.  I don't take it personally only because we haven't met and if we had you might have a better idea of who I really am.  The reality is there are men and women who do what I want to do, so why can't I?

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## dev_tech (2 Mar 2011)

Keep in mind that JTF recruits from all MOCs.   Worry about BMQ before JTF.  There's a waiting period before you can join.
Your best bet: find an MOC you could do until you retire if you don't make the cut.  Bust your ass and work out.  Apply whenever you can.  Take any courses offerred.  Serve The Queen loyally.
If you want to be an assaulter, I would imagine (I'm by far not an expert in the matter) combat arms would help a lot.  They want (again, I assume) people who know how to do heavy ground work.

Just an addendum:  I'm not even in BMQ, yet.  I do have certain family members who trained PT.  JTF2 is serious business.  Get fit.  And by fit, I mean FIT.  Like, run 10k quite easily.  Not by any means an expert opinion, but yeah.  JTF is more than being good on CoD with the M16 and  M203.  Just basic heresay.  Being special forces is serious business.  I know a few people who would beat me dead who wouldn't make the cut.


----------



## AimzHigh (2 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the input.  I've been trying to reach the minimum standards for JTF2 based on what they say on their website.  It is pretty difficult but I think that as long as I keep striving to get into shape I should suprass the MINIMUM standards in a 2 or 3 months.  I still have 2 years before I'm even eligible, which is good because I'll probably need every bit of it to get to a point where I stand out.

I'm not pinning all my hopes on JTF2 either.  I'm picking a trade I'm genuinely interested in and I think I'll enjoy.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

